# Favorite African Peacocks to stock an all male tank



## stephenmayer90 (Apr 5, 2020)

What species of African Malawian Peacocks would you consider least aggressive for an all male tank?

Just had to re home one of my OB makes due to almost constant chasing and fin nipping he caused. Looking for ideas on some more "docile" species? Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stuartgranti.

OB's are reputed to be part mbuna so the aggression is expected.

There are some peacocks that may be too timid even for all-male like kandeense and maylandi a.k.a. sulphur head.


----------



## dfarci (Mar 30, 2020)

I really like the more yellow species, like Usisya or Flavescent or baenschi. I also like Lethrinops and Otopharynx species, though they can be rather timid like the kandeense mentioned above, and sometimes need their own species tank.


----------

